# Wipe clean the PC(reboot evething)



## nhilar

I am having some problems that I cana't get fixed(viruses and printer problems). I wanna delete everthing from the PC( OS, hardrive... everthing) I did this once before but I had a DEll tech help me, I would Like to have some basic instruction so I can do this on my own. I have a DEll PC with Xp pro. PC is about 5 yrs old. Thanks


----------



## etaf

what discs do you have.
If a windows CD then you have the option to format the C: drive when you start to install a new copy of windows
Also on the recovery Cd they should also be an option to reformat / fresh install which will reformat the c: drive


----------



## nhilar

I have all the CDs form Dell when I got the PC(OS, divers, all necessary cds).


----------



## etaf

so put the recovery CD in.
see if it boots off the CD
If not you will need to go into the bios and cahnge the boot order to CD first.
Then you should have the option to re-instal a fresh copy


----------



## nhilar

but how do I delete everthing off my PC. I wanna wipe it completely clean and start over.


----------



## etaf

when you start the CD - you should get choice to re-partitiion and reformat - that would wipe everything off


----------



## nhilar

Thanks I will try this and let you know how i made out, If you don't hear back in a few days then you know I must have screwed it up. thanks, Nick


----------



## nhilar

Ok what Cd will it be? A dell CD or Windows OS cd?


----------



## etaf

what have they provided to you?
If you have a full windows CD - that would be best - but usually Dell/HP etc just supply recovery CD's


----------



## talon03

I have a Dell PC and they supplied me with a Windows XP cd, mine was this pinky colour if that helps! It was fairly clearly marked.


----------



## nhilar

Well I just finished rebooting my PC. It seems that all my problems are gone(printer and viruses). I also did a few upgrades, I added a 40Gig external hard drive and installed a High speed usb card. well Thanks everyone for the help. Nick


----------



## UrsaMajor

I hope you have installed a firewall and virus scanner or your virus problems will return immediately.

Two free products are Zone Alarm from Zonelabs (firewall) and AVG from Grisoft (virus scanner).


----------



## Mr.Welder

I realize my post is late but, in case this happens again.There is a free program out called eraser.It has an option on it that you can create a disk that will wipe your hard drive clean .It can be downloaded at the following link eraser


----------



## Ricky__07

I need to wipe my pc, but i do not have any of the disks. i bought this computer from my grandmother a while ago, and she did not keep any of the disks.

is there any way to wipe the memory on my pc?


----------



## smeegle

You might do better starting a new thread of your own Ricky_07. The thread that you attached your question to seems to have been resolved in 2005.


----------

